# Big Gator with a Big Appetite !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

11.6 foot gator killed by Tommy Henderson this past Thursday night. We got the gator in Friday morning to skin...... After you’ve seen as many gators as we have over the years, they just become another gator. Our favorite part is observing the stomach contents. It seems that every large gator has something interesting in its stomach. This one proved to give us another surprise. 









After cutting into the stomach, we found an entire deer that was nearly digested, several bird beaks, rocks, bricks, and finally the hidden treasure..... 2 dog tags. 

















I contacted Mr. Dewey Madden to let him know I found his missing dogs, he then told me he lived a half mile from the river and he lost his beagle and a walker dog..... GET THIS..... 3 years ago !!!!!! 
He gave me permission to post this..... Cool stuff !


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Wow. Another dog eater. 
Remember few years back the one killed off blackwater found by tracking the dog collars that he had swallowed.
Of all the dogs we've lost over the years it has never dawned on me this might've been their fate. Sad to think of one of your dogs going through all of that pain.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

There was a big 1 killed in Black water a few years ago that had dog tags in it. They tracked the dog collar . It was underwater ! It liked deer dogs.:001_huh: What river was the gator from?


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Holy crap that is crazy! Nice report and nice gator!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

VERY COOL!!! I think gators swallow rocks and bricks to help digest stuff in their stomach since they don't chew their food.

Jim


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Was a pretty cool post.

Thanks


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Gators will eat anything and so will Alligators.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)
> 
> Wow. Another dog eater.
> Remember few years back the one killed off blackwater found by tracking the dog collars that he had swallowed.
> Of all the dogs we've lost over the years it has never dawned on me this might've been their fate. Sad to think of one of your dogs going through all of that pain.


That gator had 5 or six collars in him. It has been a few years either 95 or 96. really want to say it was 95 tho.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry chad, Conrgats to your buddy on a beast. hope to kill a couple in week 2 and 3. And I am coming to see ya soon to finish my work!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

KingCrab said:


> There was a big 1 killed in Black water a few years ago that had dog tags in it. They tracked the dog collar . It was underwater ! It liked deer dogs.:001_huh: What river was the gator from?


That would be off yellow river, parents live maybe 1/2 mile from Mr. Madden, actually related somehow to him, I remember him actually coming to the house and asking had we seen those dogs. Hate they ended up like that.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm surprised the tags still looked that good after three years in its stomach. Cool post, thanks.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

panhandleslim said:


> Gators will eat anything and so will Alligators.


 
Gators seem to choke on elephants


----------



## Borty (Nov 3, 2008)

Great story! Thanks for sharing


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang Chad did ole Uncle Bill cut that one open?


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Here is the old story:

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/...-CHOW-BUT-COLLARS-SIGNAL-HIS-DOOM.html?pg=all


----------

